# Freddy Krueger sweater?



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey gang!

What are some good resources for Freddy's sweater? I'm looking for a screen accurate sweater. I understand Hot Topic offered one a while back but I don't see it in their website.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I just bought a red sweater at the thrift store and spray painted the stripes on. Here is a pic of it:


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The Hot Topic sweater is only available around Halloween and usually sell out fast. Sometimes they will pop up on ebay from someone. They are, however, not screen accurate to any particular movie. 

If you want an actual screen accurate sweater you can contact this maker located in Germany: http://www.m-olschewski.de/freddy-sweater/

Several people of the Freddy community have ordered from her with no problems. Be aware though, it will run you about $150, as opposed to $30 for the Hot Topic sweater.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Livingdead... I am on the look out for a static prop in my haunt this year. I will keep a look out for 2 (1 for me and 1 for you) and let you know if I snag any.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> Livingdead... I am on the look out for a static prop in my haunt this year. I will keep a look out for 2 (1 for me and 1 for you) and let you know if I snag any.


That's very nice of you LadySherry


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

LadySherry said:


> Livingdead... I am on the look out for a static prop in my haunt this year. I will keep a look out for 2 (1 for me and 1 for you) and let you know if I snag any.


That's very nice of you! Thank you!


----------

